# Extract coffee - Small artisan roasters in Bristol



## LeeWardle (Nov 16, 2008)

Hi All,

I just thought I would share my brief experience of Extract Coffee here. A colleague & I visited their small roastary in Bristol yesterday. We had a superb espresso and (extract espresso beans). They also gave me a bag of freshly roasted Guatemalan Fedecocagua 100% Organic Fairtrade which I just put in the french press, Its a lovely vanilla & caramel cup with fairly low acidity which suits me just fine! Really very nice.

They are a no-nonsense group of Kiwi's and really know their stuff.

http://www.extractcoffee.co.uk for info..

Lee

Lee


----------



## ChiarasDad (Mar 21, 2010)

Looks nice! I've put them on my list of roasters I need to try. Thanks, Lee.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Thanks Lee

Those Kiwis get everywhere!


----------

